# Female Leaking Urine



## Siren Farms (Oct 11, 2010)

well i have had my two rats for about 3 months and my one female ( they are both female) has always seemed to leak a little urine. just a drop at a time. She eats normal, Acts normal everything appears normal. the other female doesnt do this. Any ideas?


----------



## thyme (May 25, 2009)

Sounds like she's just marking. Both my boys and girls do this. I just keep a towel on hand and wipe it up - and also keep them away from my electronics.


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

Yep, I agree. My rat seems to only pee on me and nothing else. Every step on me is a step with pee


----------



## hatchethottie (Nov 7, 2010)

It's completely normal, don't worry  My boys do it all the time, when they're exploring they do it more and I just ignore it! I have an old dressing gown I wear when playing with them and it gets soaked when they run in my sleeves and up my back!


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Tehe, yup this is normal. Males usually more often, because when they walk they drag their googlies and what not and mark while on the move. I haven't seen this in my females, but it is not uncommon or anything to worry about


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

The "leaking" girl is probably the dominant one, those are the ones I find mark the most.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> The "leaking" girl is probably the dominant one, those are the ones I find mark the most.


Yes, that is also my experience. I know when her butt lowers something or I am going to be marked. Consider it good communication.


----------

